# 9 year old MG spruce up.



## Mean & clean

Hi guys this is my engine bay at the moment. It still needs a little tidying up as a couple of brackets and fixings need painting, but it's not bad for a 9 year old ZR.











I use AG Engine Cleaner, Stardrops APC, Sonus Trim & Motor Kote acrylic sealant and FK #425 QD.

Thanks for looking 

*UPDATED PICS PAGE 4*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305876&page=4#36


----------



## Wout_RS

Very tidy engine bay!


----------



## craigeh123

All right i suppose ;-)


----------



## Dixondmn

That looks sweet! Any chance of seeing the rest of the car?


----------



## Dift

I've a lot of time for any car with a Rover K series engine in. 

Had a ZR myself when I was younger, I loved it.


----------



## Mean & clean

Dixondmn said:


> That looks sweet! Any chance of seeing the rest of the car?


Here you go...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14512&page=12#118

Thanks for the comments chaps 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mean & clean

Dift said:


> I've a lot of time for any car with a Rover K series engine in.
> 
> Had a ZR myself when I was younger, I loved it.


I think they are great cars, always been great value/smiles per mile!

Thanks


----------



## colarado red

Top work


----------



## Dixondmn

Dift said:


> I've a lot of time for any car with a Rover K series engine in.
> 
> Had a ZR myself when I was younger, I loved it.


Agreed, I don't care what anyone says, the K-Series was years ahead of its time in terms of physical size, and power output. You just need to know how to care for it.


----------



## cam73

Dixondmn said:


> Agreed, I don't care what anyone says, the K-Series was years ahead of its time in terms of physical size, and power output. You just need to know how to care for it.


Lotus wouldn't have used it in the Elise for years if it wasn't the case! :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean

Yep, they have a bit of a bad rep for nothing IMO. Really great engines used in a variety of British sports cars as well as everyday cars, lightweight, good power output all as said above. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## craigeh123

yep they have a bad rep which means they are a well kept secret ! i can honestly say other than headgaskets ive not really done a lot else to rovers / mg's


----------



## Jdm boy

Is it wrong that the favourite part was the super clean heatsheild? Very nice indeed


----------



## Mean & clean

craigeh123 said:


> yep they have a bad rep which means they are a well kept secret ! i can honestly say other than headgaskets ive not really done a lot else to rovers / mg's


Even the HG isn't the issue some make it out to be.



Jdm boy said:


> Is it wrong that the favourite part was the super clean heatsheild? Very nice indeed


Lol! I like that bit too! It was a rusty mess, a bit of hammerite and it's as good as new!

I have done more work on the bay since these pics, such as painting brackets and nuts. I also have a couple of other new things to add.

New stainless fixings for the cam cover and timing cover, new polished exhaust camshaft blanking plate and more very subtle decals for various parts.

I'll update this as and when for those who'd like to see


----------



## maxtherotti

love it:argie::argie::argie:
xpower bumper and exhaust too very choice (and rare in the case of the bumper)

Also liking the xpower green highlights 

Rob (self confessed mgr nut:thumb


----------



## Mean & clean

maxtherotti said:


> love it:argie::argie::argie:
> xpower bumper and exhaust too very choice (and rare in the case of the bumper)
> 
> Also liking the xpower green highlights
> 
> Rob (self confessed mgr nut:thumb


Ah! Another MG owner/fan! 

Thanks for your comments, yes genuine X-Power bumpers are rare. It's one of those features where some love it, some hate it lol!


----------



## Perry

Looking really good - hopefully mine will look half as good.


----------



## maxtherotti

multiple mg owner :thumb:
Currently have a 2004mk2 ztt190 se in xpg 
and a 2001 mk1 zs180 saloon in trophy blue 
have owned about 25 various mg rovers over the years (ex mgr dealer tech/xpower tech) 

Rob


----------



## Mean & clean

maxtherotti said:


> multiple mg owner :thumb:
> Currently have a 2004mk2 ztt190 se in xpg
> and a 2001 mk1 zs180 saloon in trophy blue
> have owned about 25 various mg rovers over the years (ex mgr dealer tech/xpower tech)
> 
> Rob


Top stuff :thumb:

They are truly great cars as far as I'm concerned. You must of been one of few dealer/techs who were actually interested in the brand.

My local dealers at the time when mine was new were clueless regarding X-Power stuff. Also they just didn't seem to give a damn in general lol!


----------



## nick.s

Very nice  I do miss my ZS, am sorely tempted for another as it was a fantastic car to drive, let down my a chocolate HG.


----------



## maxtherotti

Mean & clean said:


> Top stuff :thumb:
> 
> They are truly great cars as far as I'm concerned. You must of been one of few dealer/techs who were actually interested in the brand.
> 
> My local dealers at the time when mine was new were clueless regarding X-Power stuff. Also they just didn't seem to give a damn in general lol!


Im not sure about other dealers but all the tech where i worked untill the day they closed (started at hartwell rover/land rover in banbury then name changed to new banbury rover then moved to oxford called alexance mg rover then finally was a phoenix dealer as we had a xpower franchise and i was the sv and v8 tech:thumb had rovers/mg,s 
We all loved them (unlike vw when i went there all the techs hated them lol)

Rob


----------



## Ravinder

Another Rover nutter here. Got a 200 BRM and a 220 coupe turbo. I love them both. Always had a thing for the ZRs as well and the ZS and also the ZT and 75.


----------



## Ravinder

Is it the 1.4 105?


----------



## Mean & clean

Ravinder said:


> Is it the 1.4 105?


Nope this is the 1.8 120 engine

Thanks for all of your comments Guys


----------



## Mean & clean

I've added more bits so here they are...

A new polished stainless steel camshaft blanking plate...



Also some stainless Allen cap head bolts to replace all visible fixings on the engine...







The fixings can be bought here, the same seller sells all of the other polished covers too...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MG-ZR-ZS-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item337c3e274e

I've also tidied the bay up as much as possible by hand...

Freshened up the strut tops and I've painted every corroded bracket I could get to and given everywhere a good clean...









I have more stuff from Locking Vinyl on it's way just to finish off a couple of details, but I'm now reaching a stage where I'm happy with the engine bay. I can't realistically get it any cleaner without stripping it all out. (I do still want to drive the car) Lol!

Hopefully it's good enough for MG Live.

Sorry for so many pics, I get a bit carried away :lol:


----------



## Ravinder

Looking good. Get some of the black oe strut covers to cover the strut tops.


----------



## Mean & clean

Ravinder said:


> Looking good. Get some of the black oe strut covers to cover the strut tops.


Thanks,

I've never seen covers for the fronts only the rears? I didn't know they made them for the front?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## craigeh123

Its looking ace mate


----------



## Ravinder

Mean & clean said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've never seen covers for the fronts only the rears? I didn't know they made them for the front?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Like these:
Get some of them from a scrappy and give them a good clean and they will look mint.


----------



## Mean & clean

craigeh123 said:


> Its looking ace mate


Thanks Bud, appreciate it 



Ravinder said:


> Like these:
> Get some of them from a scrappy and give them a good clean and they will look mint.


These must of been on the 200's and later removed as a cost cutting exercise. I've never seen them before, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Yeah, the 200s had it and the R8/Wedge as well I think. Just get some off a 200. It does look better with them IMO.
Any engine mods? A decent cold air feed and a 52mm throttle body from the 160 VVC will make a difference. Also, a TF interior mirror with the reading lights completely lights up the interior when the courtesy lights come on. Sorry, I'm getting carried away with little subtle mods. Oh, and wind deflectors.


----------



## Ravinder

And where did you get your oil cap and dipstick from?


----------



## Mean & clean

Ravinder said:


> Yeah, the 200s had it and the R8/Wedge as well I think. Just get some off a 200. It does look better with them IMO.
> Any engine mods? A decent cold air feed and a 52mm throttle body from the 160 VVC will make a difference. Also, a TF interior mirror with the reading lights completely lights up the interior when the courtesy lights come on. Sorry, I'm getting carried away with little subtle mods. Oh, and wind deflectors.


I'll have alook out for the covers thanks, I've got the Heko wind deflectors. I might add the TF mirror at some point. I know what you mean about getting carried away with subtleties, I often think I'm finished and then add something else:lol:

Engine wise it's running a Janspeed/X-Power exhaust with a K&N panel filter. It's getting remapped by Z and F Tuning next month. That'll do me TBH, I'm happy enough to just enjoy it for what it is.



Ravinder said:


> And where did you get your oil cap and dipstick from?


The oil cap is custom there was a limited batch made to order as a Group buy on theMGZR.co.uk by a guy called rakester. He now runs the MGZR owners club.co.uk.

The dipstick is the standard yellow one painted with Plastikote green glow


----------



## Ravinder

Ah, Rakestar. Yes, I know the name. Very good job. The throttle body does make a difference though on the 1.8s. More so then the smaller engines. For £40-£50 it is worth the gains. Nice motor anyway.  Where are you based?


----------



## Mean & clean

I'm in Northumberland near Newcastle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mean & clean

Just thought I'd bump my thread with some up to date engine bay pics 
...


----------



## G51 NAV

Whoa that's beautiful.
Full respect to you mate, from another proud MG saloon owner, in my case two 1989 MG Maestro Turbos and a 53-plate ZT. :wave:


----------



## andystevens

Mean & clean said:


> I think they are great cars, always been great value/smiles per mile!
> 
> Thanks


+1. I have a ZR-Express & a twin Rover 25GSi. What was the dressing you used on the engine bay & how did you apply it please? I also have an MG Montego.


----------



## Mean & clean

G51 NAV said:


> Whoa that's beautiful.
> Full respect to you mate, from another proud MG saloon owner, in my case two 1989 MG Maestro Turbos and a 53-plate ZT. :wave:


Thanks Bud 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean

andystevens said:


> +1. I have a ZR-Express & a twin Rover 25GSi. What was the dressing you used on the engine bay & how did you apply it please? I also have an MG Montego.


I didn't realise you have a Montego as well as the other two!

The dressing I use in the bay is Sonus Trim & MotorKote. Spray on leave for a few mins and wipe off the excess.

I regularly wipe it all down with Finish Kare #425 spray detailer and the inlet manifold is wearing Auto Glym Instant Show Shine.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiashuma

andystevens said:


> +1. I have a ZR-Express & a twin Rover 25GSi. What was the dressing you used on the engine bay & how did you apply it please? I also have an MG Montego.


You NEED to get a post up of that Montego :thumb:


----------



## Ford

Hi, just wondering how you done the lights on the front, I think they look brilliant! Top job!


----------



## Mean & clean

Ford said:


> Hi, just wondering how you done the lights on the front, I think they look brilliant! Top job!


Hey mate thanks,

Are you referring to the spot lights? It's a completely different front bumper. It's a genuine MG sport & racing rally bumper with PIAA spot lights.

I paid big bucks for that back in 2004, only a handful genuine ones were ever made.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ford

Mean & clean said:


> Hey mate thanks,
> 
> Are you referring to the spot lights? It's a completely different front bumper. It's a genuine MG sport & racing rally bumper with PIAA spot lights.
> 
> I paid big bucks for that back in 2004, only a handful genuine ones were ever made.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I was, thanks for the help!


----------

